# South Western Counties at Taunton



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone going to this? We'll be there with all three of ours as it's our local.
Hope to catch up with some of you down this end of the country


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi we are hoping to pop along, not to show though. Hopefully our MC's breeder might be thee with one of theirs and it is local to us so a good way to see all the different cats. 
What cats will you be showing? Will keep a look out.


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

We'll have Tullie our peach marbled Australian Mist and both Egyptian Maus, a silver and a smoke. All three are neutered boys.
Hope we catch you at some point, will pm you my mobile as we tend to be all over the place at shows and have missed people before, even if they find the cats lol


----------

